# Ammo choices for Kahr CW 45



## Marturo (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello all.
I just got a Kahr CW 45. I was wondering what you all have used that is reliable in that formst.
Owning Colt 1911s my choice has been the 230 gr FMJ hard ball. The Kahr has a one piece feed ramp
like the Browning Hi Power & should eat HP without a problem. 
This as why I am asking you. What choice do you choose, to defend your life & your families lives?

Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Any decent .45 ammunition except hardball will do the job. But your best bet, I suggest, is adopting whatever brand and bullet type your local police department uses.
It keeps prosecutors from asking prejudicial and hard-to-answer questions.

More important than brand or bullet is skill achieved through constant practice, and remembering to move and "get off of the X" when you're being attacked.


----------



## Marturo (Jan 13, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Any decent .45 ammunition except hardball will do the job.


Finding a LEO who carries a 45 acp is a hard thing to do these days. However my friends who work in Law Enforcement & belong to our shooting club carry 1911s for off duty protection. They like big Boolets as do I, It seems those who are in the know, chose the 45 acp. But as we all know there work place is run by politics & the PC cartridge today is the 9mm & a Glock pistol. Many of them do not like the idea & tell me they prefer the 45 acp.

It was on there advice I went for the CW 45, a small light weight carry pistol for summer carry. I will only carry my Colt Commander in cold weather. They like the +P LAPD SWAT rounds for their 45 acp pistols, & the Kahr has a good reputation for reliability, I hope will prove that true.

The +P rounds are custom loads & use a 230 gr Winchester SXT bullet that is just like the Black Talon, only no Lubaloy coating. After I break this pistol in with Hard Ball, I will see how they like the +P loads. Being loads for Law enforcement I suspect they will pass the sniff test in a court of law.

I know many folks like the 9mm but at times in our history we have fallen back on the trusty .45 to save the day, when smaller Bullets just weren't up to the job. Like the M9 the Armed forces went to, it all seems to blow with the political winds of the time. Oh I know The magic Hollow point makes the 9mm into a mighty warrior, However that's if the hollow point opens & does it's thing, many do not & that's just the facts of life, & hoping it will expand does not change the facts at all.

I have read where you like the .45 acp over the 9mm in the 1911 & many others do as well. I do like the .357 Magnum, it's power & case capacity allow it to throw heavy weight bullets at impressive velocities. I do not own any 9mms & do not plan on owning any in future. However I do respect others right to choose any caliber they feel is right for them. It's still a free country, last time I checked.


----------

